# What's wrong with my Altima?



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a 1998 Nissan Altima GXE (5 speed). I was driving home last night on the highway & the car stalled out & I had to have it towed home. The lights and radio work so I know it's not the battery. When I try to turn over the car it makes that noise like it's trying to start but won't. Please help! I just moved to Miami and don't know of a good mechanic. Someone told me it's the timing chain, but I have no idea.

Thank you so much!
Nicole


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nicole_B said:


> I have a 1998 Nissan Altima GXE (5 speed). I was driving home last night on the highway & the car stalled out & I had to have it towed home. The lights and radio work so I know it's not the battery. When I try to turn over the car it makes that noise like it's trying to start but won't. Please help! I just moved to Miami and don't know of a good mechanic. Someone told me it's the timing chain, but I have no idea.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Nicole


It's your distributor. Notorious on these cars... :thumbup:


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

metro273 said:


> It's your distributor. Notorious on these cars... :thumbup:



100% agree i had a 94 altima too same shit happend it was the distributor. What part of miami you moved too i can probably hook you up.


----------



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it.

Nicole




metro273 said:


> It's your distributor. Notorious on these cars... :thumbup:


----------



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

*What's wrong with my Altima*

Thank you for responding! I am in the Miami Design District.

If it's the distributor, is it easy to fix? expensive? What would be an average price to fix this so I know I don't get ripped off by a mechanic?

Thanks again to those of you who got back to me.

Happy New Year too!

Nicole



KraZThug said:


> 100% agree i had a 94 altima too same shit happend it was the distributor. What part of miami you moved too i can probably hook you up.


----------



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

By the way....when you say distributor do you mean the distributor cap or the whole ignition distributor with cap & rotor? I looked online and tried to look it up. I know what the cap & rotor are, but not the ignition distributor.

Thanks again!!



KraZThug said:


> 100% agree i had a 94 altima too same shit happend it was the distributor. What part of miami you moved too i can probably hook you up.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Nicole_B said:


> By the way....when you say distributor do you mean the distributor cap or the whole ignition distributor with cap & rotor? I looked online and tried to look it up. I know what the cap & rotor are, but not the ignition distributor.
> 
> Thanks again!!


the whole distributor, it runs for about $300 can you be more exact with your address? i lived in miami for many years, i can probably rocommand you somewhere, or even if your close to my uncles house he can do it for cheap and his very trustable.


----------



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

I just had 2 mechanics come look at the car and they both say it's the timing chain/s, so I'm taking to a garage today to have them check it out. Any recommendations of a good mechanic in Miami? I called several places and they are quoting me anywhere from $500 to $1000.

Thanks again,
Nicole



KraZThug said:


> the whole distributor, it runs for about $300 can you be more exact with your address? i lived in miami for many years, i can probably rocommand you somewhere, or even if your close to my uncles house he can do it for cheap and his very trustable.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Nicole_B said:


> I just had 2 mechanics come look at the car and they both say it's the timing chain/s, so I'm taking to a garage today to have them check it out. Any recommendations of a good mechanic in Miami? I called several places and they are quoting me anywhere from $500 to $1000.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Nicole


Well like i said before you got to be more specific on where you live. There is a shop called ABS Techs in Cutler Ridge the owners name is Dean. Also my cousin and Uncle are certified mechanics, my uncle lives in cutler ridge too. There are a few shops out there, your the only one that can judge weather you think they are going to rip you off or not.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I really doubt the timing chain is broken. If you can take off the distributor cap (the black plastic part where the spark plug wires come together on the side of the engine) and turn over the car while watching the rotor, it should be turning. This will verify the operation of the timing chain. If it doesn't rotate then there could be other things wrong besides the timing chain.
I'm guessing there is no spark which with some help you can check by pulling the center or coil wire off of the distributor and laying it close to a metal part of the engine.

Troy


----------



## Nicole_B (Dec 31, 2005)

Once again, thanks for everyone helping me out with suggestions. I just wanted to let you know that I took it to a mechanic today & he said he never saw anything like this before. The upper timing chain was fine, but the lower chain was broken into tons of tiny pieces and had fallen into my oil pan. I actually saw it. It was really weird. Has anyone ever hear of something like that happening? Just curious what would cause that. I never even heard any noise when my car died. I just hope no small pieces went up into the engine.

Thanks again!
Nicole



KA24Tech said:


> I really doubt the timing chain is broken. If you can take off the distributor cap (the black plastic part where the spark plug wires come together on the side of the engine) and turn over the car while watching the rotor, it should be turning. This will verify the operation of the timing chain. If it doesn't rotate then there could be other things wrong besides the timing chain.
> I'm guessing there is no spark which with some help you can check by pulling the center or coil wire off of the distributor and laying it close to a metal part of the engine.
> 
> Troy


----------

